# Pamācības >  Osciloskops*

## ttitan

Sveiki...... 


 Vai kāds zin kādu fizikālu lielumu, ko NEVAR  nomerīt ar osciloskopu? 


Viens pasniedzējs ir dikti uzmacīgs ar šo jautājumu, bet neviens nezin, tapēc nolēmu Jums pajautāt.


 Varbūt kādam ir kaut kadas idejas?  ::

----------


## arnis

mineeshu. dazhaadu daljinju pluusmu, piem gaismas aatrumu....var ?

----------


## Delfins

svaru  :: 

/ja vien nav kaut kāda uzparikte  :: , tas neskaitās/

----------


## ttitan

Hmm man tas pasniedzējs pasniedz elektriskos merījumus un viņš  maca par dazādiem mērpārveidotājiem....


   Grūti iedomāties ko viņš ar tik gudru jautājumu grib izspiest  no studentiem..

----------


## a_masiks

Elektriskā signāla formu, signālam virs 1Ghz.
Spektru var nomērīt, bet formu grafiskā veidā - ņifiga.

----------


## next

Stingri vērtējot - neko nevar nomērīt.
Jo tas nav mēraparāts.
Latviski tulkojot "svārstību skatīklis".
Uz "aci" piemest, kas tur shēmā notiek.
Sens latviešu sakāmais: acumērs - sūdumērs.

----------


## ttitan

a_masiks => Tava ideja izklausas laba   :: 

       Varbūt vēl kādam ir kādi varianti?

----------


## a_masiks

Nu nevar precīzi nomērīt laika periodu.... starp mēnes fāzēm, piemēram.
Tātad - mērīšana ir kaut kāda etalona salīdzināšana ar mērāmo objektu. 
Attiecīgi - osciloskops nevar izmērīt fizikālus lielumus, kas ir ārpus paša osciloskopa fizikālo iespēju robežām. Elektronu staru nevar raustīt ar pārāk lieliem hreciem /piem, virs GHz./ nevar izmērīt pārāk zemus Hz - ar periodu zem 1 minūtes, piemēram. /gan digitālais osciloskops varbut ka var tik zemus hercus uzrādīt/, vēl osciloskopam varētu būt problēmas ar datu plūsmas mērīšanu un kāda atsevišķa koda vai koda defekta izķeršanu.

Nu, vēl no fizikāliem lielumiem.... nu piemēram, ar osciloskopu nevar izmērīt attālumu... no Saules līdz Galatikas centram, piemēram.
Vēl grūtāk ar osciloskopu izmērīt Visuma diametru, elektrisko potenciālu, massu, kustības ātrumu.

----------


## Slowmo

> Stingri vērtējot - neko nevar nomērīt.
> Jo tas nav mēraparāts.
> Latviski tulkojot "svārstību skatīklis".
> Uz "aci" piemest, kas tur shēmā notiek.
> Sens latviešu sakāmais: acumērs - sūdumērs.


 Daudzos modernos digitālajos osciloskopos ir iebūvētas arī tādas funkcijas kā, piemēram, RMS voltmetrs, kurš ciparu veidā rāda sprieguma vērtību, tapēc apgalvojums, ka neko nomērīt nevar, ar nebūtu īsti korekts.

----------


## karloslv

diezgan muļķīgs jautājums, manuprāt, jo atbilde ļoti atkarīga no interpretācijas. visi fizikālie lielumi ir kaut kādā veidā saistīti ar citiem, un manuprāt nav tāda izolēta lieluma, kas nebūtu aprēķināms netieši no vairākiem citiem lielumiem (mērījumiem). 

tomēr, ja uzdevums ir tieši nomērīt, tad uzreiz nāk galvā tādi kā

tilpums,
molmasa patvaļīgai vielai,
kinētiskā enerģija
u.tml. abstraktāki lielumi.

----------


## ptr

Pat ja nepiesienas termiem "fizikāls" (kā jau te teica, svars arī ir firkāls lielums)  un nomērīt (cik precīzu novērtējumu sāksim uzskatīt par mērījumu), paliek jautājums, ko saprotam ar jēdzienu ociloskops, t.i. kādas ārējas palīgierīces ir/nav atļautas. Viena lieta, ja runa ir par pliku vienkanāla oscili bez atmiņas un jebkādām ārējām papildus shēmām izņemot parastu taustu, nemaz nerunājot par ģeneratoru u.c izvirtībām. Pavisam cita lieta, ja oscilis ir daļa no  mērījumu kompleksa - tad  drīzāk jautājums būtu : kādu bildi uz ekrāna nevar parādīt> 
A varbūt pietiek vienkārši artbildēt, ka nevar nomērīti strāvu  un pretestību. Osiclis pēc definīcijas rāda tikai laika/sprieguma attiecību. Pēdējo jārēķina.

----------


## next

> Daudzos modernos digitālajos osciloskopos ir iebūvētas arī tādas funkcijas kā, piemēram, RMS voltmetrs, kurš ciparu veidā rāda sprieguma vērtību, tapēc apgalvojums, ka neko nomērīt nevar, ar nebūtu īsti korekts.


 Aha, vēl tur varētu alkometru iebūvēt, un uz sāniem skroderu mērlentu pielīmēt.
Un tieši tāpat tām lietām nebūs nekā kopīga ar vārdu osciloskops.

----------


## next

> Osiclis pēc definīcijas rāda tikai laika/sprieguma attiecību. Pēdējo jārēķina.


 Tā viss nebūs, ir useri kas Lisažū figūras vēro un kautko tur saredz.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Sveiki...... 
> Vai kāds zin kādu fizikālu lielumu, ko NEVAR  nomerīt ar osciloskopu? 
> Viens pasniedzējs ir dikti uzmacīgs ar šo jautājumu, bet neviens nezin, tapēc nolēmu Jums pajautāt.


 No savas pieredzes ar pasniedzējiem (gan jau krietni sen tas bija) tas ir jautājums uz atsēdināšanu – lai ko arī izdomāsi, bet pasniedzējs uztaisīs tevi par muļķi. Ļoti nelāga situācija, bet pasniedzēju par pokemonu nenosauksi...

----------


## janys

Nēsmu gudrs šajā lietā varbūt līdzstrāvu.

----------


## defs

Jājauta no otra gala-ko vispār mēra ar osciloskopu? Un to,ko nemera-to arī neviens nemera.Tatad-var nomerīt sprieguma absolūto amplitudu,ja drusku parēķina,tad arī frekvenci,var redzēt signala formu.Ja pieslēdz klat paralēli kādai balasta pretestībai,tad var izrēķināt arī stravas stiprumu.Nevar izmerīt neko,kas pārsniedz osciloskopa pieļaujamos parametrus.Piemeram,ja ieejas frekvenve ir 1MHz,tad nevarēs nomerīt normali 5MHz.

----------

